# Who here is into death, black, thrash, dark metal?



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

Anything dark, brutal, vile, and vicious!!!! Lets see whatcha' got!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 17, 2008)

At The Gates
Morbid Angel
Graveworm
Vehemence
Tvangeste
Kataklysm
Gorefest (not all that brutal, but the deepest vocals you'll ever hear)
Decapitated (RIP Vitek)
Devildriver (Everything before Not All Who Wander are Lost)
Nile, before their 2007 album
Arsis
Dying Fetus
Carcass
Job For A Cowboy (Deathcore, but their recent album has shown great improvement on leaning into true death metal)
Amon Amarth
God Dethroned
8D I listen to most of them, some of them are outside my current listening loop though.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I don't listen to that many different artists. Bands I listen to that would probably count are Opeth, Bloodbath, Immortal, Loits, Burzum and Stam1na.


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a very nice kitty, honestly.

Mayhem, Black Sabbath, and especially Meshuggah  certain King Crimson should count as metal, too. I defy anyone to tell me Larks Tongues in Aspic, Starless and Bible Black and Red aren't essentially metal. try Larks Tongues. Here's a cover by some guys who are doing it properly- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sQ-YCEhMfg

Mind you, you asked what I was INTO- what I listen to more typically is often not as worth being INTO. I enjoy Tangerine Dream and the jungle-techno-guy u4ia for filling silence with energy and sound interestingly. The black metal and math-metal stuff like Meshuggah is a bit beyond that really. It compels attention and demands to be actively listened to, and I am more likely to passively listen to music while doing something else.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 17, 2008)

jinxtigr said:


> I'm a very nice kitty, honestly.
> 
> Mayhem, Black Sabbath, and especially Meshuggah  certain King Crimson should count as metal, too. I defy anyone to tell me Larks Tongues in Aspic, Starless and Bible Black and Red aren't essentially metal. try Larks Tongues. Here's a cover by some guys who are doing it properly- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sQ-YCEhMfg
> 
> Mind you, you asked what I was INTO- what I listen to more typically is often not as worth being INTO. I enjoy Tangerine Dream and the jungle-techno-guy u4ia for filling silence with energy and sound interestingly. The black metal and math-metal stuff like Meshuggah is a bit beyond that really. It compels attention and demands to be actively listened to, and I am more likely to passively listen to music while doing something else.



ah, your right about King Crimson.  A buddy of mine tuned me into Larks Tongue  abck in HS and I was very surprised.  There we're other somewhat proto-metal bands other than Sabbath.  Lotta people forget that...take Budgie, for example.  I often find progressive rock, and metal share alot of common ground.  And I actually really dig prog rock as well.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 17, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Well, I don't listen to that many different artists. Bands I listen to that would probably count are Opeth, Bloodbath, Immortal, Loits, Burzum and Stam1na.




Those are some tasty picks though!

You may wanna check out Enslaved's new disc, 'Vertibrea'.  I think you'll enjoy it.  Also I would highly recommend Wolves In The Throneroom, and Moonsorrow to you as well.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 17, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> At The Gates
> Morbid Angel
> Graveworm
> Vehemence
> ...




Ahh...a man after my own tastes!  You ever get into Dissection at all?  If you havent heard them, I STRONGLY recommend you pick up 'Storm Of The Lights Bane'.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 17, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Those are some tasty picks though!
> 
> You may wanna check out Enslaved's new disc, 'Vertibrea'.  I think you'll enjoy it.  Also I would highly recommend Wolves In The Throneroom, and Moonsorrow to you as well.


I will if this topic is bumped sometime tomorrow


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Ahh...a man after my own tastes!  You ever get into Dissection at all?  If you havent heard them, I STRONGLY recommend you pick up 'Storm Of The Lights Bane'.



I think I was like three years ago, was a long Hawaiian trip, they haven't made it into my rotation, but I'll check'em out again to see why I didn't like them.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 18, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think I was like three years ago, was a long Hawaiian trip, they haven't made it into my rotation, but I'll check'em out again to see why I didn't like them.



I think you'll dig them. If you only check out a couple of songs, than at least check out "Where Dead Angels Lie" and (my personal fave) "Thorns Of Crimson Death"

You might even prefer the more polished sounding final record, Reinkaos.  Final, because after John Nodtviedt...the singer/guitarist/main songwriter, finished his 7 year jail sentence for accessory to homicide, he made this record....played a handful of shows to support it....than shot himself cuz he wanted to further his accomplishments "in another dimension"....no...I'm not kidding.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2008)

Sedit said:


> I think you'll dig them. If you only check out a couple of songs, than at least check out "Where Dead Angels Lie" and (my personal fave) "Thorns Of Crimson Death"
> 
> You might even prefer the more polished sounding final record, Reinkaos.  Final, because after John Nodtviedt...the singer/guitarist/main songwriter, finished his 7 year jail sentence for accessory to homicide, he made this record....played a handful of shows to support it....than shot himself cuz he wanted to further his accomplishments "in another dimension"....no...I'm not kidding.



Aha, popped up immediately, guitars are way too loud (covering up the drummer and vocalist) for my liking, don't like the vocalist all that much, and the quality of the music practically tunes out the drumming :/ Except Reinkaos, but the drumming there isn't much more then just keeping the beat, at least he vocals sound better on that album. Though the guitars are still overbearing.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 18, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Aha, popped up immediately, guitars are way too loud (covering up the drummer and vocalist) for my liking, don't like the vocalist all that much, and the quality of the music practically tunes out the drumming :/ Except Reinkaos, but the drumming there isn't much more then just keeping the beat, at least he vocals sound better on that album. Though the guitars are still overbearing.



the production on the earlier discs we're like that, yes.  I'm sure there was very little budget, and being as this was a few years before DIY recordings we're really feasable and decent on PC's, I thought it was decent.  Hell..I kinda like that production to a degree for some music...it just sounded so bleak and cold. But thats just my perception and opinion.

Dissection isnt a very technical band though...but they just had such a sinister, dark vibe.  I get the same vibe from old Merciful Fate/King Diamond, Bathory, and Celtic Frost records as well.  In fact...I think thats something alot of modern metal seems to be lacking...is that truly evil, sinister, black vibe.  Granted there are exceptions...but I don't think 21st century bands focus as much on that aspect of metal anymore.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 19, 2008)

Sedit said:


> the production on the earlier discs we're like that, yes.  I'm sure there was very little budget, and being as this was a few years before DIY recordings we're really feasable and decent on PC's, I thought it was decent.  Hell..I kinda like that production to a degree for some music...it just sounded so bleak and cold. But thats just my perception and opinion.
> 
> Dissection isnt a very technical band though...but they just had such a sinister, dark vibe.  I get the same vibe from old Merciful Fate/King Diamond, Bathory, and Celtic Frost records as well.  In fact...I think thats something alot of modern metal seems to be lacking...is that truly evil, sinister, black vibe.  Granted there are exceptions...but I don't think 21st century bands focus as much on that aspect of metal anymore.



If I liked guitars, I'd say hell yeah to the quality, because it accents them, but really messes up the drumming. It's not really all about technicality, though obviously that's a plus, it's just that none of it really stands out, the drumming is what I look at the most in a band, and what I tune in to, but Dissection overall just has an adequate drummer. I don't listen to all those bands you listed in the 2nd paragraph :/ All I want in metal is something powerful and fast, or dramatic and melodic, but with a drummer that adds his own spice to the music.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 19, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> If I liked guitars, I'd say hell yeah to the quality, because it accents them, but really messes up the drumming. It's not really all about technicality, though obviously that's a plus, it's just that none of it really stands out, the drumming is what I look at the most in a band, and what I tune in to, but Dissection overall just has an adequate drummer. I don't listen to all those bands you listed in the 2nd paragraph :/ All I want in metal is something powerful and fast, or dramatic and melodic, but with a drummer that adds his own spice to the music.




Actually, the drummer on 'Storm Of The Lights Bane is wicked good.  He does some real impressive cymbal work, and some unique double bass patterns.  However, yes...the production doesnt really showcase it...you kinda have to listen to the record a bit to pick up on it.  Frustrating yes...butsadly, thats how it went down.  Perhaps a remix/remaster will surface someday rectifying this.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Actually, the drummer on 'Storm Of The Lights Bane is wicked good.  He does some real impressive cymbal work, and some unique double bass patterns.  However, yes...the production doesnt really showcase it...you kinda have to listen to the record a bit to pick up on it.  Frustrating yes...butsadly, thats how it went down.  Perhaps a remix/remaster will surface someday rectifying this.



Well I'd hope, because there is nothing all that wrong with the core of the group, just the sound quality for the most of their songs messes with said songs.


----------



## IWP (Oct 21, 2008)

I like some thrash. Vio-lence, Exodus, Heathen, Overkill, and old Metallica are awesome.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 21, 2008)

IWP said:


> I like some thrash. Vio-lence, Exodus, Heathen, Overkill, and old Metallica are awesome.



All very excellent stuff!

You may like Exhorder, Nuclear Assault, and Forbidden as well.  Theres so many great bands from that era of the genre


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2008)

I do love me my metal, but, honestly, standard death/thrash/etc. really bores me. Give me some Opeth, Meshuggah, Gojira, SikTh, Tesseract, Mastodon, PsyOpus. Anything that has more than "heavy" going for it.

\Heavy is good, though.


----------



## IWP (Oct 21, 2008)

Sedit said:


> All very excellent stuff!
> 
> You may like Exhorder, Nuclear Assault, and Forbidden as well.  Theres so many great bands from that era of the genre



I've heard Nuclear Assault before, they're pretty decent though most of their songs are too short, and I've heard Exhorder before too. They're the band that Pantera stole their sound off of once they realized that it wasn't hip to play glam metal anymore. I haven't heard Forbidden yet, but I know of them, I'll probably check them out soon.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 21, 2008)

Aden said:


> I do love me my metal, but, honestly, standard death/thrash/etc. really bores me. Give me some Opeth, Meshuggah, Gojira, SikTh, Tesseract, Mastodon, PsyOpus. Anything that has more than "heavy" going for it.
> 
> \Heavy is good, though.



Meshuggah was probably the absolute tightest live show I've ever seen...those guys we're like machines!

I'm fucking LOVE Opeth and Gojira.  Havent really heard the rest of those bands, except Mastodon, which I really havent heard enough of to really make a judgement on.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 21, 2008)

IWP said:


> I've heard Nuclear Assault before, they're pretty decent though most of their songs are too short, and I've heard Exhorder before too. They're the band that Pantera stole their sound off of once they realized that it wasn't hip to play glam metal anymore. I haven't heard Forbidden yet, but I know of them, I'll probably check them out soon.



Exhorders first record...'Slaughter In The Vatican' was more thrash (also, one of the BEST record titles, ever!).  The Law is more of the Pantera like sound.  Hard to say who did it first.  The Law came out right around CBFH...and there from New Orleans, as was Phil Anselmo....hmmm....would love to what was going down in that area round those times!


----------



## phorphaux (Oct 28, 2008)

Beneath the sky
anal Cunt
Between the buried and me
I wrestled a bear once
Carnifex
Job for a cowboy
Meshuggah
Otep
Poison the well
Suffokate (guys from oakland)
Veil of maya
Beyond all hope
We came with broken teeth
white chapel
Bring me the horizon
As all light leaves the sky
Cardivascular arrest
Britney spears (fuk'n kidding!)
Dimmu Borgir
Red I flight
Beneath the masacre
Gojira
Faded presence
i could go on... :3


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

Meshuggah, Rammstein and Ten Masked Men are my favorite 3 heavier bands, especially Meshuggah. If anyone hasn't heard the 21 minute long I by them, it's worth listening to.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 29, 2008)

Me, I dig everything from Emperor to Opeth.
Might as well make a short list.

Opeth
Finntroll
Old Man's Child
Mayhem
Emperor
Bloodbath
Strapping Young Lad
Amon Amarth


----------



## Sedit (Nov 1, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> Ten Masked Men .



Hmm...dont think I ever heard of them.  Givin' your other picks, I'll have to give them a listen


----------



## Sedit (Nov 1, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Me, I dig everything from Emperor to Opeth.
> Might as well make a short list.
> 
> Opeth
> ...



Ah, fan of the european stuff!  I approve!


----------

